# Curl tail



## Caramel Panda (Mar 28, 2021)

I recently noticed that my 5 months old gsd short coat is curling his tail to its back only when he is agressive His tail is literally making a round shape and touching its back when agressive is it normal for a purebred gsd?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Caramel Panda said:


> I recently noticed that my 5 months old gsd short coat is curling his tail to its back only when he is agressive His tail is literally making a round shape and touching its back when agressive is it normal for a purebred gsd?


normal? well, it’s not uncommon....


----------

